
Tax Cuts Increase Income Inequality (WSJ) - LeftHandPath
https://www.wsj.com/articles/tax-cuts-for-the-wealthy-make-inequality-worse-11572561280?mod=rsswn
======
LeftHandPath
While I am not personally a fan of ultra-progressive tax rates on the ultra-
rich, I do think it’s time that conservatives start considering higher taxes.

With the top 400 income earners having paid an average of 23%, vs the
nationwide average of 25%, it seems that taxes _must_ be revised, if only to
satisfy public opinion and prevent civil unrest.

What does HN think?

